# Mosses as Lawns



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

Anyone have any advice, observations and/or experience using mosses as lawns?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I currently have a taiwan moss foreground, I simply tied the moss to some plastic mesh with weights on the bottom.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

I saw some pictures a long time ago of a person who used erect moss for a lawn. I believe they sandwiched the moss between two pieces of mesh and laid it flat on the bottom of the aquarium, when the moss grew straight up as erect moss does, it looked like a true lawn. You can experiment with this and you might get a really nice effect. 

The folks that just use java moss lawns just attach the moss to small stones and lay them in the foreground. Remember to trim, trim, trim the moss and you will get a nice bushy appearance.


----------



## AquaticMagic (Aug 9, 2005)

Erect moss can actually sink without mesh; however if you mesh it up, it will be easier to shift around.


----------



## AquaticMagic (Aug 9, 2005)

It all depends on what kinda effect you wanna create for your lawn. 
Erect moss has brighter green than other moss. The effect would be like a huge lush green lawn of spiky plants.

If you need a lawn that's flatter, use mini moss will do. It is a mini version of Xmas moss and grows in a flat carpet. Your fries and shrimps can seek shelter underneath the carpet.


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

WOW! Pretty tank turtle. What kind of rocks are those?


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

urville said:


> Anyone have any advice, observations and/or experience using mosses as lawns?


Well....

See my journals 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=8817
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=8874

I use moss "carpet" for a long time. You can made carpet with almost all moss species.....trimming is the clue . Java, taiwan and erect are best for this.


----------



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

mini moss? i've heard about this! I have no idea where to find it...
i cant even find it on tropica, of course thats just browsing i dont know the actual scientific name.

what do you mean they hide "under" the carpet?
does it not attach like java moss?

wow you guys have been a great help!
Does Amano's books come in an eBook? Impossible to find around here...


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Mini moss looks like a mini version of taiwan moss, you can get it from aquaticmagic on aquabid.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

ONe of the nicest lawns of erect moss i have seen...
check it out in this thread

Also..look at his buddha face in his tank (after trimming)..soley scaped with erect moss.. its on the left side (side profile) pretty cool huh?


----------



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

that link didnt work
it said i have to be a member so i joined and signed in and still nothing... who posted it and when maybe i cans earch for it

Wow... I've looked everywhere for the mini moss... no luck yet...


----------



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

Is the erect moss the same as the mini moss?


----------



## AquaticMagic (Aug 9, 2005)

Nope.
Erect moss looks like punk hair. Mini moss grows flatter.


----------



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

man i cant find any mini moss anywhere.
any have a good source?


----------



## baj (Nov 2, 2004)

Urville, I just bought some from AquaticMagic on Aquabid, havent received them yet, so I cant speak on how they look etc...


----------



## AquaticMagic (Aug 9, 2005)

urville said:


> man i cant find any mini moss anywhere.
> any have a good source?


I might have some left. Write to me at [email protected] to discuss. Thanks


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

oh? try this link 
the buddha side profile is on the left side of the tank..


----------



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

you're gonna hate me man but that link worked, but when i got there all the picture boxes were filled wwith the logo of the website.

this guy must not want me to see this LOL


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

Well i'm going to post the pic here..if the owner of the pic has issues with this let me know..i'll take it down.. but just wanted to show the sweet buddha that you did! still waiting to see the outcome of this tank..


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

turtlehead said:


> I currently have a taiwan moss foreground, I simply tied the moss to some plastic mesh with weights on the bottom.


Can you do this with Christmas Moss also?

Bill


----------



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

WOW!
That was well worth the work and the wait. now thats way outside of my skill level.. lol

i built this slideshow of my favorite amano tanks using moss from the living aquarium gallery at ada. i just stare at it sometimes for ages. i wish i could go over and learn from him...


----------

